# Beethoven Google Doodle



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Be sure to check out Google's Doodle dedicated to Beethoven!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

It was very cute!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Why December 17th? He was baptised on the 17th but, afaik, his birthday is one day before, according to the habits of those times.
The Google's Doodle is very nice.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

It's probably the 16th, but no one knows for sure. Beethoven himself appears to have thought it was the 16th (there's an oblique reference to it in a letter), but he also thought he was born in 1773 and not 1770 so he's not the most reliable witness. Since his older brother Ludwig Maria died as an infant they may have baptized Ludwig immediately instead of waiting till the next day. It's all conjecture.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Poor Ludwig just can't catch a break there.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Hit it accidentally. It was, to me, Annoying.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I liked the Google doodle today. I was surprised to find putting the sheets of music in the right order a bit difficult and I got Fur Elise and the Moonlight Sonata wrong. Oh well.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Stirling said:


> Hit it accidentally. It was, to me, Annoying.


Why so to you???


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I thought it was kinda cute, and I liked the interactive element - I'm sure plenty of people outside the classical scene enjoyed it too.  The only annoying thing was the goddamn nickname "Moonlight" for the C-sharp minor sonata - we really ought to get rid of that.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Janspe said:


> I thought it was kinda cute, and I liked the interactive element - I'm sure plenty of people outside the classical scene enjoyed it too.  The only annoying thing was the goddamn nickname "Moonlight" for the C-sharp minor sonata - we really ought to get rid of that.


Why does that bother you so much? It has good history behind it, e.g. Muzio Clementi's Op. 48, Fantasy With Variations on Au Clair de Lune For Piano, which is then used by Debussy and Fauré. That said, since it wasn't Beethoven's, I do myself prefer Soanta quasi una fantasia.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I want a plushie of him. He's so tiny and adorable I couldn't resist squeeing when I saw him.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

atsizat said:


> Why so to you???


There are better recordings.


----------

